# Pregnancy and HB1C, TYPE 1



## Charis2016 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has any testimonies and encouragement for me!

I am type one diabetic, been trying to conceive for about 2 years and no joy.
recently I started slimming world which has help my lose over a stone and ideally I would like another half stone off to be safety in a good BMI. however the slimming world plan has increased my HB1C(due to all the fruit intake i think and not being careful enough with the blood readings) and due to my poor control it has also caused my menstrual cycle to become irregular and about a month and a half apart at least.

can anyone tell me that they have come through the other side of this high HB1C and had a successful pregnancy?
is it possible to be a healty target weight and have good blood control?
also can another type 1 diabetic tell me which is better slimming world or Weight Watchers, or something that works please?


----------



## Cleo (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello and welcome 
I really don't know much about weight watchers and slimming world and how it impacts BG control - do you have a dietician at your diabetic clinic ? Or a DSN who can offer dietary advice tailored to you ? There's also a weight loss group on this forum so perhaps they might be able to help. 

Also, have you tried discussing your menstrual cycle with your endocrinologist ? I'm just wondering whether there could possibly be an underlying reason (other than BG control) that's affecting your cycle ? If they're 1 and half months apart it would be very difficult to figure out when you're ovulating, making conception more difficult. 

Sorry I'm not much help but wishing you the best of luck !!


----------



## Nicola16 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi there, I'm not type 1 but have developed gestational diabetes and use insulin, so my comment are more about the diets. I did both diets in my time and lost the most weight, and in my view in the healthiest way was through slimming world. Knowing what I know now about controlling blood sugars (this is just the basics) I would swap some of the fruits for vegetables instead and go for celery, carrots, etc as a snack.

It takes everyone different amounts of time to get pregnant so although it must be hard I'm sure it will happen. If you have been trying for 2 years though you should be able to speak to your GP about what else could help you get pregnant.

Sorry I can't be more help x


----------



## trophywench (Apr 28, 2016)

... and have you accessed the pre-conception advice at your diabetes clinic?  Because you should, if not !  They should help you, every step.


----------

